# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > FlashForge Forum >  FlashForge Dreamer - I have had enough!!!

## mnuser

I give up. They don't care. Chalk it up to money wasted.

----------


## djprinter

So the right extruder obviously needs repaired... what exactly is wrong when using the left extruder?

----------


## mnuser

I give up. They don't care. Chalk it up to money wasted.

----------


## ServiceXp

Did you purchase it from Amazon or Direct from FF?

----------


## mnuser

I give up. They don't care. Chalk it up to money wasted.

----------


## mnuser

I give up. They don't care. Chalk it up to money wasted.

----------


## ServiceXp

Did you pay with Credit Card? Most CC's have purchases protection. Can't hurt to ask.

----------


## mnuser

I give up. They don't care. Chalk it up to money wasted.

----------


## djprinter

Easy to give up when it's not your own money. Next time you use your classroom budget on something as finicky as a 3d printer you may want to consider purchasing from a reliable dealer that offers support.

----------


## mnuser

> Easy to give up when it's not your own money. Next time you use your classroom budget on something as finicky as a 3d printer you may want to consider purchasing from a reliable dealer that offers support.


So far to date I have over 20 hours into making it work. When u already spend 55 hours a week at work, have a family of five, at some point you have to way the outcome. Believe me, had I know the customer support was so bad I would have never purchased from them. 

Right now now my priority is delivering curriculum to 130 middle school kids each day. I just don't have the time to try and get them to step up or stay at work till ten each night working on it. 

Luckly I do have one that functions well so some kids will get to their designs come to life.

----------


## ServiceXp

Why not make the problem machine a teaching tool for the class?  One of the goals in teaching 3D printing, is in learning how to use tools to make their project come to life.  Whenever we learned how to use a tool, we should learn how to run, maintain and repair those tools.  Maybe an extra credit incentive to those who have the inclination. 

I guess what I'm trying to say is look for ways to make a project out of the printer..

----------


## EagleSeven

> Why not make the problem machine a teaching tool for the class?  One of the goals in teaching 3D printing, is in learning how to use tools to make their project come to life.  Whenever we learned how to use a tool, we should learn how to run, maintain and repair those tools.  Maybe an extra credit incentive to those who have the inclination. 
> 
> I guess what I'm trying to say is look for ways to make a project out of the printer..


Yep, kids are Not taught to repair Anything now !
They learn to 'Throw it away and Buy a new one' 
Very Sad !  :Frown:

----------


## Wes@MachWax

> Why not make the problem machine a teaching tool for the class?  One of the goals in teaching 3D printing, is in learning how to use tools to make their project come to life.  Whenever we learned how to use a tool, we should learn how to run, maintain and repair those tools.  Maybe an extra credit incentive to those who have the inclination. 
> 
> I guess what I'm trying to say is look for ways to make a project out of the printer..


Excellent suggestion!

----------


## atilla_the_fun

You've gone back and changed all your posts, so now no one knows what was wrong and if they need to look out for it. That is lame. No one on this board is going to give you your money back, so I don't know why you'd do that. Try twitter if you want company reps to speak to you...

----------


## Nargg

Posting here.  Time wasted.  If you're not willing to fix it, pick another hobby and go to that forum.

----------


## Mjolinor

Defeats the object of a knowledge base really.

It annoys the hell out of me. He needs banning.

----------


## Sebastian Finke

And the Dreamer isn't even a bad printer... plus it has a massive user base... 

mnuser will be monitored.

----------


## curious aardvark

> So far to date I have over 20 hours into making it work.


lmao - hell I think I took a couple weeks before I got a decent - or any - print from my first machine :-) 
20 hours is pocket change.

----------


## mnuser

Update:

FlashForge China stepped up and sent a new extruder part and the printer is working great. Thanks Mini Wang from FF for helping us out.

OK...now you can ban me Mjolinor. I'm ok with that.

----------


## 595

"I give up. They don't care. Chalk it up to money wasted."

well I say We give up, We don't care, Chalk it up to time wasted reading your annoying whinge. I'm with you Mjoilnor

----------


## curious aardvark

lol - ban a member for having a wee tantrum with their printer ?

We'd have no members left :-)

----------


## ServiceXp

> Update:
> 
> FlashForge China stepped up and sent a new extruder part and the printer is working great. Thanks Mini Wang from FF for helping us out.
> 
> OK...now you can ban me Mjolinor. I'm ok with that.


Thanks for the update, Glad you are back up and running

----------

